# One Ring east of St. Louis



## Melhaic (Oct 12, 2012)

Exactly what the post says. I've got a house in Fairview Heights (on 64 'bout 20 mins east of downtown STL) but am flexible about where we play.

Edit: I really don't give a damn what we play, game-wise. That is just a suggestion.


----------

